# Cichlids not eating



## baza (Apr 7, 2008)

hi

I dont know if i should be worried yet, but one of my red zebras and one of my auratus hasnt eaten for around 2 days, does this happen to others? What could be the problem the fish look fine although they dont swim around much

thanks


----------



## baza (Apr 7, 2008)

I have just been reading about bloat and this may be the problem. My zebra spat food out tonight my auratus didnt eat at all and is breathing heavily. i thought this disease only occured when fed high protein food like feeder fish etc. I only feed them spirulina flakes in the morning and cichlid pellets at night? If this is bloat will it spread to all my fish? Should i only feed them once a day and fast them for a few days or something.

thanks


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Stress can cause bloat, as can the introduction of new fish.

Let's get some more information...

How long has this tank been set up?

What size tank is it?

What is your stock list?

What are the water parameters on the tank?

What is your normal tank maintenance routine?

Any white stringy feces?

Kim


----------



## baza (Apr 7, 2008)

hi

1.) The tank has been set up for around 3months or more.

2.) Tank is 6ft long 750litres so about 197 US gallons?

3.) 1x Aulnocara hueseri (I think)
1x unknown female peacock
2x red zebra
1x Albino auratus
2x Normal auratus
2x n leleupi

4.) The parameters i test for are
ammonia=0
nitrite=0
Dont test for nitrate
ph 7.7-7.8

5.) Normal maintenance just includes a weekly 50% water exchange every saturday.

6.) I have not seen this yet

all these fish have been in here quite a while together, there is very little fighting occasionally the n leleupi chase eachother around they are the tank boss. The auratus that is breathing heavily just hides in the fake plants I can hardly see it, the red zebra that does not eat just sits behind the intake of the filter all day hiding. They both used to swim around actively with all there other tank mates. Should i only feed them once a day on flake only and cut pellets out. I feed them (aqua fx) spirulina flakes green container. And aqua fx cichlid pellets red container.

thanks


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, the stock list is pretty high risk for peacocks to be involved, but with the ratios you are housing the auratus and zebras in, I can also see how they could be stressed. Both should be kept in larger groups, but I can't really advise you to add more with those peacocks in the tank. If you want to keep peacocks, your best bet is to go with the less aggressive mbuna, such as Yellow labs, Rusties and acei.

How large are the fish? Are they nearing sexual maturity? Have you had any breeding in the tank?

Once your tank is established, nitrates are very important to keep up with, so I would pick up a test kit for them. This is how you gauge how much and how often you need to do your water changes.

IMO, not eating and heavy breathing would be enough of an excuse for me to go ahead and treat for bloat. Once they stop eating, if it is bloat, it can be pretty hard to control.

You can do one of two things.

You can remove the fish that aren't eating and treat them in a hospital tank, and treat the main tank with medicated antiparasitic food.

Or, you can treat the main tank.

There are two treatment regimens detailed in the links below my signature.

I'm not sure what you have available to you in Australia medication wise, but you're going to need something for internal parasites.

Kim


----------



## baza (Apr 7, 2008)

hi kim

Thanks for the reply. Its actually weird i have read everywhere that peacocks will be harrased by mbuna etc and like you say they should be stressed. My male peacock is actually second in charge of the tank he chases everything except for my n leleupi and he especially chases the smallest auratus. All my mbuna are around 5-7cm, the peacocks area round 7-8cm and the leleupi are around 8cm.

I was sick all day yesterday so i spent the day at home and watched my tank all day, the red zebra that is not eating is getting chased occasionally from the other red zebra and also the leleupi the zebras are at the bottom of the pecking order and this particular zebra has no friends. He seems to be more active now though and when I feed them he comes around and swims with the school but he doesnt seem to get any feed or he just spits it out when he does.

The other auratus doesnt come out at all it just hides in my fake plants all day long all i can see is his tail. he came out once yesterday and was still breathing heavily. the only fish that have bred are my peacocks but she swallowed the eggs after 6 days. I have an old nitrate test kit not sure how reliable that is but i could give it a go.

cheers


----------



## baza (Apr 7, 2008)

hi

My auratus has finally come out for a bit, it seems to have a dark circle on his right side just behind the pectoral fin. It kinda sticks out from his body a bit too and is a dark grey black colour. Almost looks like he has a hole in his side, he doesnt use that pectoral fin he keeps it tucked along his side. I dont have any medication or access to medication i live in rural area. Should i put him in another tank and add some salt? if so how much.

thanks


----------



## baza (Apr 7, 2008)

hi

Well my auratus is now dead I had to slowly watch him suffer and die. I am absolutely disgusted this is now my 6th cichlid i have lost these fish are way too expensive to lose like this i think i need to go back to natives. He died with a hole is his side next to the pectoral fin I took some photos of it I will post them when i could be bothered its too late now anyway. It is so frustrating when i went out and bought a big tank for these fish got the best filters i couild afford 2 eheim 2217s, do my weekly water exchanges and montior my fish closely, i dont feed them any protein just flakes and pellets which is what they are allegedly meant to be fed and i lose my fish all the time. I have mates who dont have a clue about anything like PH or ammonia or anything like that they never do water exchanges and they havent lost any cichlids.

sorry for the rant Iam just lost


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

baza said:


> hi
> i lose my fish all the time. I have mates who dont have a clue about anything like PH or ammonia or anything like that they never do water exchanges and they havent lost any cichlids.


I'm sorry you lost the fish.

It sounds like you take good care of the tank, but if you've got the wrong stock mix, all the care in the world isn't going to reduce the stress. The stress will lead to multiple health issues and losses, and I can assure you, it will only get worse as the fish that you currently have mature.

It sounds like you may have internal parasites, and you're going to need meds, _not_ salt. There are two bloat treatments listed below my signature.

But, I suspect if you don't change up your stock list, you may be fighting a losing battle.

Kim


----------



## baza (Apr 7, 2008)

hi

Which fish do you think would be the problem? I thought in a 6ft tank I could get away with bit more than most tanks. I know the peacocks are happy beacuse I watched them doing there spawning behaviour today in the little hole he dug out. The leleupi are aggresive but mainly towards eachother.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It really doesn't matter how large the tank is, if the stock list is inappropriate, it won't work out.

I wouldn't mix the Tangs and Malawians, period. They have different dietary and water needs, not to mention spawning behaviour and brood care. Pairing fish can easily lay claim to the majority of the tank once they spawn, so the aggression will only intensify as they mature.

As far as the Malawians go, the peacocks and more aggressive mbuna shouldn't be mixed, either.

So, IMO, you have multiple stocking issues to address. And breeding doesn't mean everything is okay...It's just what they do. I've seen Tropheus spawn when they were dying of bloat.

The problem is, high stress tanks turn into problem tanks as far as health issues go, so if you don't change things up, your problems will likely continue.

Kim


----------

